# Feeding CRS with egg whites



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can I boil an egg and feed the white part to my CRS ?
Add for an hour or so to the aquarium and remove it after that. 
Will it help my shrimp to get the essential calcium they need ?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you talking about the actual egg white, or the shell?

The egg shell probably has more calcium than the egg white.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you talking about the actual egg white, or the shell?
> 
> The egg shell probably has more calcium than the egg white.


I tried the egg white which was boiled CRS didn't touch it.
Removed the egg within half an hour but found a CRS dead so I changed 1/3
water RO today morning everything seems to be fine.

http://img843.imageshack.us/img843


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

RONY11 said:


> I tried the egg white which was boiled CRS didn't touch it.
> Removed the egg within half an hour but found a CRS dead so I changed 1/3
> water RO today morning everything seems to be fine.
> 
> http://img843.imageshack.us/img843


Idon't think your link is loading. At least for me when I clicked on it.



> Oops! Internet Explorer could not find _:14000
> Suggestions:
> Search on Google:


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Where did you get the idea you're supposted to use egg white?
As darkblade said, you use the egg shell. Ground it to powder and sprinkle them.
Some people add crushed cuttle fish bones as well.
It would be better of if you buy some mineral rocks though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there any LFS that sell mineral rocks? Or any seller here on gtaa? I know aquaticmagic has them and theyre a great online seller but it sometimes doesnt get thru customs ... So id prefer to find a store in the gta i could get it....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd be surprised if a mineral rock doesn't get through customs. 

Then again, they may view it as "soil" and other related contraband.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

I actually dont kinda understand, if you add calcium meaning carbonates they will raise your pH over time so how would you still be able to hold that lower pH environment for crs?


----------

